# Closing off a room



## former33t (Apr 21, 2007)

I am looking to close off the wall where the opening in the picture linked below is. As you can see I have hardwood in both rooms. I presume I should take the hardwood out beneath where the wall will be framed. Any suggestions on how to do this easily without damaging the hardwood remaining in either room. Also, how much of a gap do I need to leave between the remaining hardwood and the bottom plate?

(Sorry I can't post attachments so I put the photo up on my website)
http://www.williamsworx.com/IMGP1135.JPG


----------



## stubborn1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Is the hardwood floor a true solid wood hardwood floor, or is it a composite type product? If it is a solid wood floor, I would leave it in place and build your wall over top of it. If you ever decide to add carpet in the future, you would carpet right over the top.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd leave it too if it's actual wood. Put the bottom plate down with screws. If someone later wants the opening back, just fill the holes, touch up the finish and the floor is good to go.......


----------



## former33t (Apr 21, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the advice. The wood is real genuine hardwood. The advice makes sense, so I'll go with that.


----------

